# Wreck of Kartli 1991



## johnvoe

Looking for any photographs of the Bulgarian factory trawler Kartli that was wrecked Port Ban, Ghiga December 1991 after a huge wave smashed her bridge and disabled her.
Thanks
John


----------



## tsell

Hi, John, some very clear pics here:

https://books.google.com.au/books?i...age&q=trawler kartli wrecked port ban&f=false

Cheers

Taff


----------



## johnvoe

Hey thanks Taff, yes I'd come across these pics before but was hoping I'd find high res copies of them! Thanks again
John


----------



## Robert Hilton

johnvoe said:


> Looking for any photographs of the Bulgarian factory trawler Kartli that was wrecked Port Ban, Ghiga December 1991 after a huge wave smashed her bridge and disabled her.
> Thanks
> John


So where in that area did she find such a violent wave, Corrievreckan?


----------



## johnvoe

I'm not sure exactly where she was hit by what is described in various reports as a freak wave but the damage to the vessels bridge is extensive judging from the photographs in the Argyle Shipwrecks book. The Russian trawler (I mistakenly noted it as Bulgarian) had been klondyking in Lerwick since October 1991 and was bound for Bourgas in Bulgaria with her cargo of frozen fish, which is why I am interested in the wreck.


----------



## ianlaws

I was the Flight Engineer on the RAF Nimrod that was co-coordinating the rescue effort. I have a couple of photos that were taken after the mission was completed. Not sure how to post them on here but will forward to an email if you are interested. my email is [email protected]


----------



## johnvoe

Thanks again Ian, much appreciated.


----------



## Roystone

tsell said:


> Hi, John, some very clear pics here:
> 
> https://books.google.com.au/books?i...age&q=trawler kartli wrecked port ban&f=false


Thanks! I've been looking for it.


----------



## vickentallen

Probably on the way down the Sound of Islay, you get some big lumps of water there, wind against tide/


----------



## bobharrison2002

https://kerchinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/kerchinfo.com-3_-2-1.jpg


----------

